# Dexter Does Not Like Rain!



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We have so many pee accidents today and yesterday because of the rain! Last night, we took Dexter outside............well this is the story. 

Last night dh called Dexter off the sofa to come to the front door to go outside. Dexter looks up as if to say, "I just went out an hour ago, I am not getting up, besides that, it is raining, and you know I will not get off the porch." We insist on going out, it is 10PM and the last time out. 

Dh calls him again, Dexter jumps off the sofa and runs to me and if to say "Don't let him take me out, it's raining." We ended up carrying Dexter outside.

It is stillllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll raining. We carry Dexter out to the grass because Dexter will not get off the porch while he is on his leash! Hghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dexter is fine once he is on the grass, but not really thrilled to have this stuff hit his backside, so he does his business and runs back to the porch.

I finally put the puppy pee pad down on his favorite pee spot for the last few days. And.........................what does he do! He pees somewhere else a little while ago!!!! Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!

And, you know that Havs love paper, so, I have to try to keep the puppy pee pad/holder intact so Dexter does not chew up the pee pad before he uses the pad first, for pee that is..................

It has been fun around here since the RAIN!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

i hear ya. The rain really makes it difficult. I put little raincoats on my boys and act like it's a play period. I go out with them w/an umbrella. Gradually they are getting better about thinking it's fun AND doing their business quickly. It's a game of wits, LOL....


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Amy, Gitter is afraid of the umbrella....grrrrr....and the rain....grrrrr... I end up crating him when it has been hours and he refuses to pee. Snow is fun but rain is not.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Well...............tried the puppy pee pad in the favorite spot.........No go! Tried keeping Dexter in the kitchen with the pee pad...........No go! He is tearing up the puppy pee pad and I am tired of saying "No!" 

So now, I have Dexter on a leash attached to my wrist. Dexter will not be going far now.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! No problem with the umbrella and Dexter. We are setting the alarm again to go outside again.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Linda, we had the same kind of weekend !!!! Rain all day Saturday and Sunday (and snow Monday). So many accidents. I finally put the UGODOG in the expen, we had 50/50 success. It is still so wet and yucky out and waiting patiently for things to resume to "normal" which for Bentley is squat and pee where you wish. Evye was doing wonderful but even she had an off weekend.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

One more thought, I bought the washable pee pads. I love them !!! They can't shred them and don't even try. (P.S. off ebay, I bought 3 at PetSmart for $22 each...ebay $8.50 each and they are 10 x better than PetSmart's).


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am glad I am NOT alone Sharlene. Dexter is still on short leash.

I put together a bell system for Dexter. Dexter will go to the door sometimes, but if there is no one there to see him....I do not know what he does. 

So, we are going to try the bell system at this time. 

Rain is gone, no snow. We had lots of pee accidents, no poos. I was watching like a hawk for Dexter sniffing his favorite spots. 

I will have to check out the no tear pee pads. Is the pad big enough for the pups to drag around?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The no tear pee pads look like pads we place under patients who are incontinent. The pads are thick and made out of layers of fabric with a waterproof backing. 

I may be able to buy a pad locally, so I can avoid the shipping charges. I need some type of pad when Dexter is left alone in his fenced off kitchen area. 

I hope this "Bell system" works. It will be another game for Dexter.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd wasn't fond of the rain when he was a puppy and so I set up a tarp for him to potty under and it worked great...looked ugly but at least he wasn't peeing on the carpet 
Now when it's raining he's usually okay unless it's REALLY raining..then I set up a pee pad in the house for him
*hint* to get my fosters to use the pee pad I soak a small area in a potty accident (then clean accident area well with natures miracle or simple solution) so that it smells like pee...works every time 
Before you switch out the old pad lay it (absorbant side down) on top of the new pad and transfer a little of the old pee onto it.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

All this conversation makes me wonder if Macie and Cali are really Havanese, lol. So far they think there is nothing better than getting wet. They don't care if the lawn is wet with dew or rain, if there is a puddle that they can splash in, they are fighting over who gets to be in it and last night it started to really pour on us while we took them for a walk...the only ones who wanted to go home was the humans! 

As for the puppy pads, PetSmart carries a pretty heavy duty plastic frame. It costs about $25, but so far neither of my girls have torn up a pad that was in it. Sometimes they try to tear it up while you are putting it in the frame, but the frame holds it pretty tightly. 

We have not tried the outdoor potty training yet. They both have no problem going when ever they are on the grass, so I think this weekend we are going to put in the doggy door and get them started on the outside. Only concern is that since they love the water and it has rained so much, they will stay outside and getting soaking wet and then come in the house and make a huge mess while we are at work:jaw:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Linda, the washable pee pads I bought off ebay, I do believe are something of hospital/nursing home quality. They are wonderful. The ones I bought at PetSmart, one is already leaking through (at $22 each). My 2 don't even attempt to "move" them like the paper pee pads.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Linda if you have a lot of rain you can leash train Dexter to go potty while on leash outside and then bring that inside to a potty pad. It's an easy transition as long as they know it's ok to go while on leash. 
I take every single new dog and dogs I breed out in the rain with lightning and thunder around us and we PLAY. Even with that, I can tell when there is rain in the area. The dogs go in their kennels and shut the door behind them and sleep. Cute as heck to watch them open the door, walk in and then close it behind them. It hasn't helped them get used to going potty in the rain however not one of my dogs is afraid of loud noises because of it. Not quite what I hoped for but what the heck, I'll take it


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> The dogs go in their kennels and shut the door behind them and sleep. Cute as heck to watch them open the door, walk in and then close it behind them. It hasn't helped them get used to going potty in the rain however not one of my dogs is afraid of loud noises because of it. Not quite what I hoped for but what the heck, I'll take it


Jan, I'd love to see videos of that!!! Even photos!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> We have so many pee accidents today and yesterday because of the rain! Last night, we took Dexter outside............well this is the story.
> 
> Last night dh called Dexter off the sofa to come to the front door to go outside. Dexter looks up as if to say, "I just went out an hour ago, I am not getting up, besides that, it is raining, and you know I will not get off the porch." We insist on going out, it is 10PM and the last time out.
> 
> ...


Linda,
I just love your posting, puts a smile on my face...you did such a good job describing how some havs act with rain. There are plenty of postings about our adorable havs not wanting to get wet.:biggrin1:

Casper is 2 1/2 yrs and he still does this!!! Missy, she has no problem going out in the rain, she looks at Casper, like :suspicious: when he won't go out in the rain.


----------

